# Padilla Serie 1968 Torpedo Cigar Review - Sometimes Nice - Inconsistant



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've found these to be very good sometimes but also sometime not at all good. I've smoked perfectly constructed examples and really badly construc...

Read the full review here: Padilla Serie 1968 Torpedo Cigar Review - Sometimes Nice - Inconsistant


----------

